# 2005 Keystone Outback 21Rs $12,900



## Monjordi (Oct 4, 2010)

This is a very nice, well-cared for trailer which has lived most of its life under a carport. Gorgeous white cupboards, nicely designed interior, it sleeps up to 8, has queen bed that pulls out from rear of trailer that converts trailer from 21 ft to approx. 26 ft., also has 2 single bunkbeds at front of trailer. Couch and dinette also convert to sleeping, has typical tub/shower combination. Handy outside cook stove & sink/shower. Will sell fully loaded and ready for camping this weekend!

Many extras included, including an Equalizer Weight Distribution Hitch (worth$400!), which makes towing a breeze. NADA Value $14,480. Must sell so you are getting an excellent deal! And you will easily qualify for a loan!

Has 2 new batteries, 2 full propane tanks, and a brand new water pump. This trailer is in excellent condition!

Must see this fabulous trailer! Call to see 541-954-1090! Lives in Eugene, Oregon


----------



## CyberNinja (Mar 14, 2011)

Monjordi said:


> This is a very nice, well-cared for trailer which has lived most of its life under a carport. Gorgeous white cupboards, nicely designed interior, it sleeps up to 8, has queen bed that pulls out from rear of trailer that converts trailer from 21 ft to approx. 26 ft., also has 2 single bunkbeds at front of trailer. Couch and dinette also convert to sleeping, has typical tub/shower combination. Handy outside cook stove & sink/shower. Will sell fully loaded and ready for camping this weekend!
> 
> Many extras included, including an Equalizer Weight Distribution Hitch (worth$400!), which makes towing a breeze. NADA Value $14,480. Must sell so you are getting an excellent deal! And you will easily qualify for a loan!
> 
> ...


Is your trailer still available? I'm in Portland and would be very interested in talking with you to get more details. Please send a reply to me at [email protected]


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

CyberNinja said:


> Is your trailer still available? I'm in Portland and would be very interested in talking with you to get more details. Please send a reply to me at [email protected]


The member that posted this for sale has not been active since the day after the posting so I think you may want to use the phone number in the post and give them a call.


----------

